# Float on JD 790



## dchayes (Feb 17, 2015)

I own a JD 790 with a 300 loader and Long snow plow. I plow about 3/4 mile gravel road and drive as needed. Sometimes 4 times a winter, sometimes several years without plowing. I recently added a pipe to the bottom of the blade to reduce digging into gravel. Seems to work better than just the straight blade, but still unable to use the float position. Have to raise the plow slightly above the road bed. When I go to float, I think the hydraulic valve simply opens, taking pressure off every thing. The loader arms drop pushing the plow frame down onto the road. The float is only for the arms, not tilt. Any suggestions on how to get the plow into a workable float mode?

Don Hayes


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Have you tried changing the angle of the bucket? I take it your plow is mounted in the bucket or in place of...


----------



## dchayes (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes. The bucket is removed and the plow frame is made to fit the bucket attach points. Horizontal angle of the plow is manual control and vertical angle is controlled by the bucket tilt. Doesn't matter where the tilt is moved, going to float allows the bucket arms to drop almost to the ground and the arm weight pushes down on the back of the plow frame. Wondering if I used straps or blocking to allow the arms to drop only to the point that the frame is level, if that would work.

Don Hayes


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Still using a chain to lift/change the angle of attack of the blade? If so float the blade with slack in the chain not the loader arms. I have seen guys mount skid shoes back on the mounting plate and the rear of the A-frame of the plow to keep them from digging in while floating the loader arms.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

A lot of info on tractorbynet.com from others who have done the same thing.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Sounds like your plow is mounted rigidly to your adapter/lift arms. Cotter has it right, you need a chain lift to allow the plow to float without using the loader float. Loader float adds a lot of problems for plowing snow including the one you mentioned. Additionally it removes weight from the front tires and therefore traction, allowing the plow to push the tractor sideways and losing the ability to steer. Add a pivot at the loader/plow interface and lift with a chain, all your problems will go away.


----------



## dchayes (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I spent some time on tractorbynet and it appears that many people with similar JD loaders have this problem. Most don't use float. The plow is hard mounted and I have been trying figure out how to add a chain lift. Actually thought I could add a chain to the back of the A-frame so it could drop only so far would be similar. It would be the same as blocking the loader arms. Changing my mind now and think it would have to be a full chain lift.

Don


----------

